# The puppies are here the puppies are here!!!!!



## heather_love_pups (Apr 27, 2010)

WORLDS MOST EXCITED GRANDMA!!! 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE ONES!!!!! MAY 3, 2010

10:03AM

Labor went fast and smooth for my lil chi...she pushed for about 10-15 minutes and produced her first pup, needed a little help to get the sac open...but then he was making noise and she was cleaning him! 









10:52AM
The second born is a light grey little girl!!! (she is the biggest of the three)









11:28AM
LAST but not least, a dark grey little girl!!!









Everyone is healthy, happy, and napping!!
My lil sabot girl did great! Good instincts for birthing...way to go girl...momma is soooo proud of you!!!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

How sweet!

Congrats grandmomma!


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Congratulations! All 3 are gorgeous!


----------



## heather_love_pups (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks everyone!!
for not knowing she was gunna have pups when we bought her...her previous owners were not a good home...
she is doing great...and her chihuahua/papillon pups are adorable!
she did great!
only one was born breach and that was the first lil guy..i had to help just a tad to get him out...but she did awesome!!!
soo happy...now im watching over the 4 of them as they sleep...she is already a good mommy...protecting them from everything...except me..she lets me touch them..lol..but she is great!!
Just what we were hoping for...a healthy whelping!!!
thanks again everyone...i will post more pics again soon!!!!

The happiest 20yr old grandma,
Heather


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I would love to see more pictures of the pups without the flash when you get the chance. First pup looks like a solid black, third pup looks like a Blue, the second pup is too washed out by the flash.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Aww congrats  such cute little puppies, how fun!!


----------



## heather_love_pups (Apr 27, 2010)

the second pup is a really light grey color, almost a white and grey mixed color..
and they all have a light whiteish colored V on their forheads!!

and the black one has a small white spot on his chest, and a brownish colored spot by each back paw...
the "blue" colored one has a lighter blue/grey stripe on its back...

i will take more pics without flash after awhile...only reason i used flash is we are in a dark quiet room while she was delivering...so we really dont have any lights on still as she finished delivery right around 1230..thats when she delivered afterbirth..will def. take more pics!!
soo excited! 
She is producing milk like crazy already..and they have all eaten now..so things are going great!!
i was soo worried before the whelping that there would be issues..but it went very smooth...minus the one breach pup..but that wasnt even an issue really!
I guess her instincts kicked in and she knew what she was doing...and i was also concerned because it was just me and her..no one else is home at the moment..and if something happened i didn't know what i'd do..luckily no problems!
Now to get these pups grown up happy and healthy get them checked by the vet...get their shots eventually..get their new homes..besides maybe the lil boy..i kinda wanna keep him..and then get momma dog FIXED!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww! I'm glad everything went well. It's great that this chihuahua has a good home now, and I'm glad to hear she'll be spayed after this. I'm interested in seeing pics of the pups as they grow!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

dose the black pup have some light brown fur right around his anus? I'm thinking he may be a black tri from what you describe


----------



## heather_love_pups (Apr 27, 2010)

why yes...he does have some brown fur by his anus and on the back of his back paws...a white spot on his chest..and the rest is all black besides the lighter/whitish colored "V" shape on his forehead...but they all have the "V"!

She is doing great as a mom, i just don't want to go through all this worry and stuff again...holy man was i nervous...i was soooo worried for complications..i had my vets number dialed and ready to go at anytime...glad she did good though...and there will DEF. be more pics!! what kinda grandma doesnt take a million pics of her grandbabies


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

then the male is definatly a Black Tri, he may be a very dark one but if he's got the tan fur around his anus then there is no mistaking it.


----------



## heather_love_pups (Apr 27, 2010)

he is the one that i want to keep...cuz he is the one who was born breach and the one i had to do a little helping with..plus he is the runt..the smallest..lol...
although I think they are all good looking lil ones...that dark grey or BLUE as they call it in dogs i guess..is absolutely gorgeous! and the light grey/tan color is really pretty too...I am just in awe that my lil girl could carry and deliver 3 pups without problems..i think she deserves a special dinner....chicken and rice for the mama dog tonight!!!! (its her fav  )


----------



## heather_love_pups (Apr 27, 2010)

Keechak said:


> then the male is definatly a Black Tri, he may be a very dark one but if he's got the tan fur around his anus then there is no mistaking it.


i actually walked over and moved him so i could lift up his tail and see..and there is light tan fur all around his bum..lol


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

hehe I'm just a color genetics nut, I love to figure out the colors of newborn puppies.


----------



## heather_love_pups (Apr 27, 2010)

Keechak said:


> hehe I'm just a color genetics nut, I love to figure out the colors of newborn puppies.


Ill take lots more pics of them as they grow and change...im sure more colors and features will come out as they grow...but the lil black boy has a pink and black nose...i find that kind of different as the other two have plain pink noses...he is quite the odd one..not only is his coloring very interesting...tan on the feet and anus..black all over...white spot on his chest..but his nose is multi-colored too!
i also find it awesome that they all have a white V shape on their foreheads...and they are all a different color...makes telling them apart very very easy..ive already decided to call the lil boy scooter...since he scoots all around the dog bed already...i called him that right after he was born...lol
and for now i think ill call the blue girl...Cyan (it means blue..a different shade..but we have an S or S sounding name thing going on here)
and for the like greyish one..im not sure..maybe ill call her Silver 
we have the S names- Sniper our beagle/lab mixed boy (his brother's name is scout)..both are going to be fantastic "uncles" when these pups get a bit bigger and are ready to play....
Sabot their mommy...now Scooter, Cyan and Silver...PERFECT!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

His nose will actually turn compleatly black by 3 months old at the latest (probably will be black by 8 weeks)


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Can't wait to watch them grow. Ya done good Sabot!!!


----------



## heather_love_pups (Apr 27, 2010)

well! momma dog is doing great! milk production is going good..she is eating and drinking..and gets up to go outside and go potty when she has to go!!
The pups are two days old and their personalities are starting to show...the little boy scooter is quite and adventurer already..he moves all around their puppy bed...cyan the blue girl is a very big cuddle bug and is always snuggling with momma and silver has begun adventuring around the bed as well..she very much likes to be on her mommas back and would prefer to lay there..lol
they are all growing already...silver is the biggest still and her entire body and head is bigger than either of her siblings...scooter is a little piglet and is constantly pestering his mama for more milk..and cyan is just a sweet little thing...
last night cyan and scooter were cuddling up to their mom's face..it was pretty adorable!
I will take some more pictures tonight and post them!
happy, healthy pups and momma! yay!
the worlds happiest grandma,
Heather


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations on the bundles of joy!


----------



## dino (May 5, 2010)

congrats !!!!!!


----------



## heather_love_pups (Apr 27, 2010)

3 days old today!!
here are some pics i took this morning!!









Mr. scooter...the smallest! He is soo sweet! (the little one i would like to keep  )








the biggest of them all..the little girl i've been calling silver..notice the "blue" stripe down her back  (she is a bit camera shy..i tried to get one of her face..but she just kept squirming..lol)








the little girl..Cyan..the "blue" one! (my mom's favorite)


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

cute!! I like the girl, Cyan.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

"silver" MIGHT be a "blue Sable" but It's still hard to tell with these pictures. But it would make perfect sense since momma dog is a "Red Sable" and it's quite obvious that the father was a black dog (probably a Black Tri) The Blue baby got her fathers black gene AND her mothers dilution gene, which produced a Blue coat color.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, Silver looks Blue sable or Blue Fawn.


----------



## heather_love_pups (Apr 27, 2010)

we had a small not producing enough milk issue today...did a little supplemental bottle feeding..they did not seem to like it so much  luckily, it gave momma dog enough time to refuel and she is back to producing enough milk...thank god!!

as for silver..she is a greyish looking color..but she has that blue stripe and a blue face..i wish i could get her to hold still for a picture so i could SHOW you all...lil wiggle worm!! lol

there will be plenty more pics so you can determine her coloring 

I can't believe they are already getting so big..they just keep GROWING..like every morning i notice the changes...i cant wait til they start moving around more and stuff..
still one very happy grandma,
Heather


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Either way Silver is a blue something  She's just not solid blue like her sibling, lol I think Erin is correct though, that it's blue sable



> i cant wait til they start moving around more and stuff..


You'll take that back when they're peeing and pooping everywhere and eating all your stuff xD


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

They are adorable! I love Silver...she's so pretty!


----------



## reinawolf360 (Aug 4, 2008)

how much for the blue? I'm looking mainly for a blue tri-color but, full blue will do just fine! is it male or female?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

reinawolf360 said:


> how much for the blue? I'm looking mainly for a blue tri-color but, full blue will do just fine! is it male or female?


Asking a random person "How much do you want for that dog" is TOTALLY the wrong way to go about purchasing a dog, and is also something that should be done in private. And if a Blue dog is your main requirement I SERIOUSLY question your reasons for getting a dog


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thoroughly seconded. And color should be the last thing of importance...


----------



## reinawolf360 (Aug 4, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Asking a random person "How much do you want for that dog" is TOTALLY the wrong way to go about purchasing a dog, and is also something that should be done in private. And if a Blue dog is your main requirement I SERIOUSLY question your reasons for getting a dog


its not a requirement but I think the color is so pretty, and i owned a blue tri color before, he was sooooooo pretty. I love the blue color a lot no requirements for a dog, i'll take what ever as long as its going to be a great friendly dog, would I love those colors? YES! would I want a dog with those colors and a dog with a rotten temper? no way!

Those are just colors I am extremely drawn to though, but in the end temperament will decide my choice, its all in how you raise em!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

reinawolf360 said:


> its not a requirement but I think the color is so pretty, and i owned a blue tri color before, he was sooooooo pretty. I love the blue color a lot no requirements for a dog, i'll take what ever as long as its going to be a great friendly dog, would I love those colors? YES! would I want a dog with those colors and a dog with a rotten temper? no way!
> 
> Those are just colors I am extremely drawn to though, but in the end temperament will decide my choice, _*its all in how you raise em*_!


actually a dogs temperament is already about 30-40% pre determined by it's genetics. and you didn't even ask about the temperament of the Dam or "supposed" Sire.


----------



## heather_love_pups (Apr 27, 2010)

all the pups are already spoken for...one had a home before it was even born..because my co-worker loves my dog and how she behaves...

and i don't know their father's temperament, as it was not my dog..i didn't know she was pregnant when we bought her from her previous owners who had too many small dogs in one house..we saved her from a very bad situation...
...and her temperament is great...she loves kids and just about everyone..but like i said..all spoken for..all going to good families


----------



## heather_love_pups (Apr 27, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Either way Silver is a blue something  She's just not solid blue like her sibling, lol I think Erin is correct though, that it's blue sable
> 
> 
> You'll take that back when they're peeing and pooping everywhere and eating all your stuff xD


they all have good coloring..im excited to see how they turn out..

and they have their own space to go potty in..they have their own room with a gate already and will have lots of potty pads and news paper...
..and im not scared of them peeing or pooping..i am a good cleaner..im a cna..
as for the eating things...i have my house fairly well puppy proofed considering our big dog is only 9 months old..but very well behaved NOW...lots of training to get him that way though...poor fiance found out not to leave playstation controllers out, and his socks..hehe xD


----------



## heather_love_pups (Apr 27, 2010)

reinawolf360 said:


> how much for the blue? I'm looking mainly for a blue tri-color but, full blue will do just fine! is it male or female?


if you had read the previous posts...you'd know she is female and that they are all spoken for...thanks


----------



## heather_love_pups (Apr 27, 2010)

mama sabot is back to producing milk fully again..YAY..no more supplemental bottle feedings for now...
and last night..she even came out into the living room for some good playtime with me..ive missed her being out and about..it was good to see her being playful  although we had to stop fairly often to check on puppies.. lol

monday they will be a whole week old..awww! time is flying by so fast!! Pretty soon i will have 3 little terrors in the house..and i cant wait


----------



## heather_love_pups (Apr 27, 2010)

ONE WEEK OLD TODAY! 
pups have doubled their birth weight already..except silver..i think she has tripled..lol..getting big!!!
scooter now scoots out of the bin and sabot has to chase him down..lol..his eyes are not open yet, but it won't be long, they are already starting to crack a little bit..not too much longer til the troublesome trio will be out and about...will post more pics again soon...momma is very protective lately..probably because the pups are becoming more active...its been a hectic week..and its only going to get more hectic..lol


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

heather_love_pups said:


> thanks everyone!!
> for not knowing she was gunna have pups when we bought her...her previous owners were not a good home...
> she is doing great...and her chihuahua/papillon pups are adorable!
> she did great!
> ...


Dogs don't really experience Breach birth. Pups naturally come out every which way. 

Congrats on the litter and saving her.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

If there was more than one intact male in the house, it's quite likely the pups could have more than one parent too. Some breeders will breed to two males in hopes of getting the best of both in one breeding (risking of course the pups only having one dad anyway) and then do genetic testing afterwards to register the pups. Not somehting I'd do.

Happens in humans as well, or can. Before my son was born we were at an ultrasound and joked with one of the doctors about having twins with two different dads, and he said not to joke, it's happened. In one case it was triplets, two blond and fair skinned, one baby who had dark skin and dark curly hair... that made for an interesting delivery room drama!

Lana


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

heather, I should probably tell you before it just gets removed that your signature is far too large


----------



## heather_love_pups (Apr 27, 2010)

i see that...well guess ill have to make a different one..lol


----------

